# Shivering, rashes and out of it



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Milo is 16 weeks old. This morning when she went outside I noticed she had some bumps on her skin through the fur (small raised areas that was more visible out in the sun). I felt them when she came in and there was no broken or red skin, like they were bites. Around noon I took her out to the grassy park where she ran around off leash for about a half hour. She sniffed and smelled and did all the usual stuff but there were no other dogs to play with.

When I got home in the afternoon I noticed she lost her two top front teeth! She went potty and just kind of had a less than active afternoon, chewing on antlers mostly. She chewed on a bully stick before dinner and was kind of mellow. She ate all of her dinner and went to her bed where she sat on my daughter's lap and napped. My daughter said Milo was shivering. So I checked and sure enough, she was shivering in spurts and was very mellow and just wanted to be on someone's lap. The shivering was kind of in a pattern, like the quivering dogs do when they "dream"/sleep. She wasn't super warm or hot like with a fever but just very mellow and out of character. :-[

So I don't know if she is sick. She did eat all her meals today and was active during the day. What about the hives? Does this happen when they are teething? I wonder if there are two different things happening to her, that she is both teething & has some sort of allergies? I was looking up allergies and noticed that the skin around her eyes are red when we go to the park with the big grass fields. She has been on Iams food since we got her at 8.5 weeks and in the last 1.5 weeks have been very slowly introducing Taste of the Wild which she eats.

Any thoughts would be appreciated. I just hope she is better by tomorrow. It is very sad to see her (or any of our pets) unwell. :-( Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

The bumps sound like an allergy. The shivering, as long as she isn't doing it constantly, I wouldn't worry too much, mine often have the shivers when settling down to sleep. If she is eating and drinking OK, just keep an eye on her. If any of those alter, get her to a vet ASAP. 

Obviously without seeing her, this is all a guess, but, I figure if your posting in here and not taking her to the vet, your not that worried either.


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Ozkar. I think I'm more worried than my husband who said "she's teething, she'll be fine.".  This is the first time since we got her home where she has been out of character, plus the hives and shivering made me post to the forum in case the combination of symptoms might sound familiar. The good thing is she is eating and drinking water and going to the bathroom like usual.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

You may find the hives go away and it is a one of = we had that, never knew what it was but my vet said when they get hives all over their skin like that and they come up suddenly it is usually something they have eaten. My our case I had been to the supermarket that day and Boris had stolen the cheese and eaten a chunk. It could be he is allergic to dairy. We thought it was long grass that he had been running through 10 minutes before he broke out in hives. He often runs through long grass but has never had such an all over reaction since. 

He still gets minor hives on his body, and red eyes. He has been on an exclusion diet for 3 weeks now so we can just check out whether it is dietary or a plant in our garden. The other thing you can try, is to rule out if it continues is think about house hold products. If he chews his feet - use a non chemical floor cleaner. Use a washing detergent in your machine that is for people with allergies for his bedding or anything he is likely to come into contact with. Do not use perfume or any household scented products.

Obviously if it is severe you can take her to your vet.


----------

